# Guessing Game! What color will this foal be?



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

This is just for fun for the psychic color gurus here! If you were going to take a guess, what color do you think the foal in the attached pictures will be?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmmmm, if my color is right on this phone, mom is either black bay, dark brown or black. Baby looks sorrel, chestnut. But I think the foal may turn to a bay to blood bay! Just my guess! Wayyyy Ooooout there I know! If I knew what dad was I might have a chance. Guess we'll see
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Dunno!!! I'm goin' for bay or chestnut.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm gonna go off the wall and guess palomino?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think sorrel. Bays generally have very tan legs. Pretty baby!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm gonna say chestnut, with at least one sock


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Chestnut or Palomino


----------



## RunnWalk (Dec 19, 2010)

I think he'll be light bay. That baby is so pretty!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Chestnut/Sorrel.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> i'm gonna go off the wall and guess palomino?


You win!! This was a bit of a red herring thread, I hope no one minds!

I found my horse's breeders online and got the most amazing Christmas present in the mail the other day: baby photos!!

He lightens up a lot as he aged but when he was a baby he was so DARK! I was totally surprised and I wanted to see if you color gurus could have predicted it!

Attached some more pictures for the curious!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh is this your boy?! he was SUCH a gorgeous baby! and grew up into a handsome boy! i knew he was a pally as you can see the golden hue shining through the orange/red coat.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow interesting! Very nice baby! Did you mention the color of dad?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I didn't mention, no. His dad was a palomino 

Thank you!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ha! no way! I would have never guessed that!


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I was going to guess a palomino when I saw the golden hue shining through the red.


----------

